# ISPConfig 3: Mails via POP3/IMAP abrufen Mailboxname



## h4nnib4l123 (6. Juni 2009)

Tach auch,

wie ist denn der Name der Mailbox wenn ich via Thunderbird meine Mails holen will?

Unter "Email -> Email Mailbox" ist auch meine E-Mailadresse vorhanden:

blubb@blubb.de

Über Squirrelmail kann ich die Mails auch schön einsehen, doch ich würde nun gerne mein Thunderbird einrichten.

Unter ISPConfig 2 gab es noch web1p1 usw. als Mailboxnamen.
Sowas in der art konnte ich aber nicht finden.

Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Till (8. Juni 2009)

Der username ist identisch mit der Emailadresse.


----------



## h4nnib4l123 (8. Juni 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Der username ist identisch mit der Emailadresse.


 Jup 
Es dauerte nur ein paar Stündchen ehe der POP3 abruf möglich war!  

Danke!


----------

